# Buckeye Lake ice



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

Got away from the crowds today and checked some other areas. Found 3-4" marginal ice in one area with decent clarity and 40 degree water in bottom 2 feet--no action.

Next area was better 4-5" ice, dirty water, 38 deg bottom. Caught a few on tip-ups, 1 jigging. Most fish on sonar would rise/follow but not commit.


----------



## Sampy67 (Oct 24, 2008)

toboso said:


> Got away from the crowds today and checked some other areas. Found 3-4" marginal ice in one area with decent clarity and 40 degree water in bottom 2 feet--no action.
> 
> Next area was better 4-5" ice, dirty water, 38 deg bottom. Caught a few on tip-ups, 1 jigging. Most fish on sonar would rise/follow but not commit.


Fished FFB area 5-6 FOW total 8 eyes - 3 people no keepers -fat but short 14.5 on avg. ice avg 4-5”. Son had a hawg come off at hole.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

toboso said:


> Got away from the crowds today and checked some other areas. Found 3-4" marginal ice in one area with decent clarity and 40 degree water in bottom 2 feet--no action.
> 
> Next area was better 4-5" ice, dirty water, 38 deg bottom. Caught a few on tip-ups, 1 jigging. Most fish on sonar would rise/follow but not commit.



Very nice . 3 of us got 20 or so only 2 keepers one 21"er. Had 4-6" every where we fished buy spud went through in one wack in one area on are way out at ffb....
Vibes,rattle snake spoons,an deadstick minnows......


----------



## Sampy67 (Oct 24, 2008)

That ice was making all kinds of sounds today! Pucker factor was way up today! Skinny ice sucks!


----------



## buckeye024 (Apr 14, 2006)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Very nice . 3 of us got 20 or so only 2 keepers one 21"er. Had 4-6" every where we fished buy spud went through in one wack in one area on are way out at ffb....
> Vibes,rattle snake spoons,an deadstick minnows......


Do you guys tip those VibEs with minnows?


----------



## Sampy67 (Oct 24, 2008)

We tipped with the heads usually.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

buckeye024 said:


> Do you guys tip those VibEs with minnows?


I dont tip my vibes,just dont feel right to me. But I do tip my rattle spoons an pimples with hole minnows. Alot of my bites come just sitting there. That spoon with a tail hooked minnow just slowly dances in place down there. It's funny tho. I'll set my spoon/minnow down for a few minutes to clear holes/check tip ups an usually got a bite as soon as I'd slightly move it again..


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I have a question for you buckeye lake / Indian lake guys.. I am used to fishing lakes with more structure and depth changes. At these shallow lakes, do you just set up looking for nomadic fish to come by? Or are you looking for weeds, maybe more subtle changes in the bottom than I'm used to? Thanks, would like to venture out a little but the length of drive and mention of crowds has kept me from doing so.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Crowds are good! They will usually show you an area that’s producing on a lake you’re not familiar with!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

polebender said:


> Crowds are good! They will usually show you an area that’s producing on a lake you’re not familiar with!


Ya I dont much mind the crowds out on the ice. I like fishing just outside of them. Especially the shallower lakes an everyone's popping holes every few minutes with gas augers.get to pick off the stragglers that might get spooked off

I look for small depth changes. Or small contours the fish might be cruising


----------



## caught your eye (Feb 10, 2014)

Workingman Buckeye saugeye fishing is different than other bodies of water. The large mud flats that will be 4 or 5' deep hold plenty of fish. I do have luck fishing the drop offs along the marsh, but fishing is usually just as good on the big flats. The big groups of fisherman will give you a starting point but dont be afraid to venture off from them a little. The key is to be mobile and find the hungry fish as they follow the bait fish around. They will come through in waves as others have mentioned. The good thing about a crowd is they will have tip ups. If you arent seeing any going off for an extended period of time then thats a good indication you should move. Just don't overlook the large flats when trying to find them, you don't always need contour.

I'm guessing there will be some ATVs out there this weekend. Ice I have fished around marsh has been around 3" of clear and 2" of white ice. A lot of the white ice was melting yesterday afternoon so with cold the next few days we should make some ice. My warning to everyone would be that there was a large area of open water out in front of the marsh long after everything else was fishable. Don't assume all of the ice is going to be safe for ATVs.


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

I believe these saugeye are generally nomadic. That's why you see areas produce one day and not the next. They chase shad (primarily) around the fish bowl.

As for crowds, I am certain that there's a threshold beyond which fish sense the commotion above and angling pressure below--in a negative way. Getting away by oneself isn't always magic but it helps keep you thinking & experimenting. Yes, I have been in the crowd when everybody catches fish but that is usually at last ice when they get agressive.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I guess my thing with crowds is.... as I get older, I like them less and less Haha. 
I fish to spend time relaxing, calming and contemplating. Hopefully I catch something here and there as well, but it really is therapy for me. I'm not a competitive fellow. Never been to the maumee run for this reason. A few guys is good! Crowds make me nervous! I do want to fish new places and the lure of the saugeye is a strong one!!! Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Workingman said:


> I guess my thing with crowds is.... as I get older, I like them less and less Haha.
> I fish to spend time relaxing, calming and contemplating. Hopefully I catch something here and there as well, but it really is therapy for me. I'm not a competitive fellow. Never been to the maumee run for this reason. A few guys is good! Crowds make me nervous! I do want to fish new places and the lure of the saugeye is a strong one!!! Thanks for the input guys!


I wasn’t implying that you get in with the crowds. Just that it gives you idea of where fish are being caught. You can look at a contour map of the area they are fishing and look at other areas close by or other areas of the lake that might offer the same type of conditions that will allow you to get away from crowds and possibly have some success. But also bait must be present.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

Sometimes its kind of fun to fish around a group(crowd) for a little conversation, a tip, at Indian we're always hollering out what baits are working. My buddy brought up a good point the other day, when fishing in a crowd on shallow water there is always people walking, drilling, noise on the surface, seems like the rattles and beads wouldn't be as effective.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

It does seem the saugeyes move through in waves. In a 10 minute time 3 of us would get a couple bites an land a fish or 3 then shut down till the next wave comes thru looking for or following the shad....


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Sounds like a few tip ups would be a good move!


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

Anyone going out today. Thinking going about 1 oclck stay till dark.


----------



## caught your eye (Feb 10, 2014)

tip ups work very well on Buckeye. the only thing i don't like is that a lot of the throw backs that are the future of the lake swallow the hook. I use jaw jackers for that reason. I also think its more fun to reel in a fish on a rod than it is to pull one in by hand.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

caught your eye said:


> tip ups work very well on Buckeye. the only thing i don't like is that a lot of the throw backs that are the future of the lake swallow the hook. I use jaw jackers for that reason. I also think its more fun to reel in a fish on a rod than it is to pull one in by hand.


you can use top 1/2 rod to fight fish on tip up,tie wire hook to tip and when you going to pul tip up put that line in hook and fight the fish to bring her up.like striping fly rod.


----------

